# Ipad/Iphone control for onkyo networed AVRs - O Remote



## mohmony (Apr 13, 2010)

FYI - There is this app that I downloaded for my new TX-NR3008 - "O Remote"; seems very promising;$4.99


----------



## Mal01 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have it too, pretty cool.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's the program in question:http://oremote.oriole.net/oRemote/Welcome.html


----------



## btinindy (Feb 15, 2011)

It is awesome. It controls the PS3 through my Onkyo over HDMI CEC. Great program.


----------



## vrsick (Mar 20, 2011)

My current AV is Onkyo TX-NR3008.I'm using "Onkyo Remote" it's been giving poor reviews on itunes, but for me, I'm happy with this program. Plus, it's free.


----------

